# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Explorers COME HERE!

## naturespirit

I give my warmest welcomes to those who have scattered their eyes across this thread. 

Some people lose motivation out of sparseness of appealing tasks, which inevitably leads to less LD's, which leads to boredom.  To those. this task may appeal. 


This task is to:
1. Create a solar system by any way wanted.
Of course, most tasks would end there, a whole world lost. Imagine its potential. What would have happened had I just visited that other intriguing planet? Then they load their mind with false statement forged in the negative sector of the brain "My dreams have no consistency between awakenings" Please don't go down that path.  :smiley: 

2. Revisit it in a seperate dream.


3. Repeat 2 as many times as motivated.
WHY??? I'm sure it would get pretty boring...

How?  I'm not saying you should visit the exact same scene! That would be pointless! Just teleport or fly to the solar system, and if same planet, drop next to where you where before, and if a different planet, anywhere! 


I hope my post has been clear and straightforward. If I am a rare type of dreamer, I shall continue a lone man.

----------


## naturespirit

*If you wish to join the Explorer's Guild, please post!*


What path will you take? Will you join with civilizations, destroy them, or just dismiss them altogether? 
Will you live in a purple gas giant, a water world or somewhere quite dry? 
Will you become a military leader, a ruler, a scientist, or a humble tradesman?
Welcome, to another life.


SUMMONING IS NOT PERMITTED!
Here we go:

*Exploration:*
Visit your solar system - 10 points
Discover the name of your solar system - 10 points
Discover the name of a planetary body - 10 points
Visit  a previously visited landmark for anchoring your position - 5 points
  - +5 points if explores nearby territory
Visit a planetary body - 5 points
Discover a civilization - 5 points

*
Observation:*
Measure the atmosphere composition - 5 points
Measure the temperature - 5 points
Measure the air pressure - 5 points
Take a sample of the ground material and measure the composition - 5 points
Discover a life form, and name it by instinct - 5 points
What are the constellations? - 5 points
Use a telescope to view a star in more detail - 5 points


*Settlement:*
Build a structure to mark your place - 5 points
  +10 for first revisit, 5 points for following
Take a life form and make it your pet - 5 points
  +5 for first revisit, 3 points for each following
Meet a person or alien - 5 points
  +6 for first revisit, 5 points for each following



*Waking Life Tasks:*
Draw a map your solar system (no skill required) - 20 points
 +5 for every addition
Write down the key statistics from Observation tasks for a civilization - 30 points
 - Name
 - Religon
 - Ethnicity
 - Hostile or Friendly
 - Population
 - Flag
 - Style of Government 

Write down the key statistics from Observation tasks for a planetary body - 30 points

- Name
- Type of body (gas giant, ice giant or terrestrial)
- Air pressure
- Temperature at poles
- Temperature at equator
- Atmosphere composition
- Ground composition(if applicable)
- Known Civilizations

Compendium - 500 points 

 - Detailed map and statistics of each planet and moon
 - All civilization's key statistics AND history
 - Flora and Fauna list and info
 - List of at least 10 quotes from different civilizations
 - List of religions
 - Map showing orbits of planetary objects
 - Please scan compendium, name it the name of your solar system, and post it in PDF format in the thread  :smiley: 


EACH TASK MAY ONLY BE CLAIMED FOR POINTS ONCE PER DREAM CHAIN



I came up with the idea of 'titles' for different levels of exploratory achievement.
In order to earn titles, one must earn points, via the ways above

*
TITLES*
Pioneer - 10 points
Keen Adventurer - 30 points
Voyager - 60 points
Pilgrim - 100 points
Nomad - 300 points
Explorer - 500 points
The Knowlegable - 1000 points


I currently have 30 points, but I shall start with zero for the sake of fairness  :smiley: 

Sign up!




And the magic is that this thread is enchanted to give you a lucid dream if you post..............................

----------


## naturespirit

YES! 
It was unfortunately a rather short lucid, but I've created my solar system!
Created Solar System! - lucid Splendid Comp Night #16, 2017 DJ #24 LD #17 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Info known:
Star type: Yellow Sun-like Star
Planets: At least one.
Points earned : 10 points
Total: 10 points

----------


## lunagoddess

Way to go! I don't think my LD skills are quite up to par for this challenge, but hopefully someday!

----------


## ExothermReacton

I visited quite a few exoplanets in my non-lucids. Time to make it something I do on purpose I guess.^^

One of those planets was quite packed with life although it seemed vastly different from ours in some aspects. Oh, and once I had a jump scare when I found a planets with cute bipedal repitle creatures which backstabbed me at some point. Yeah, I am definitely interested in joining here. Might take some time for me to have succes though.

----------


## naturespirit

YES! Success!
Visit solar system - 10 points
7 planetary bodies discovered - 35 points
Points earned - 45 points
TOTAL - 55 points
Revisited solar system!! 2017 dj #25 ld #18 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
I need to discover the name of the place...

Info known:
Star: Yellow Sun-like star
Planets: 3 planets and 4 moons discovered; 1 gas giant, 2 terrestrial planets, 4 terrestrial moons. 

PAINTINGS WILL COME HERE:

----------


## naturespirit

Success! http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/natu...d-20-21-80000/
Visit solar system - 10 points
1 planetary body discovered - 5 points
species discovered - 5 points
points earned: 20 points
TOTAL: 75 points

Info Know:
Star:Yellow Sunlike star
Planets: 4 planets and 4 moons discovered; 1 gas giant, 3 terrestrial planets(one called Siracur); 4 terrestrial moons.


Don't worry, I will post some paintings soon  :smiley:

----------


## naturespirit

Sorry I haven't posted here for a while. Life intervenes.  :Sad: 

Visit solar system - 10 points
1 planetary body discovered - 5 points
points earned - 15 points

TOTAL - 90 points

Info known:
Stars: Main - Yellow sun, Minor - red dwarf
Planets: 4 planets and 4 moons; 1 gas giant, 3 terrestrial planets(once called Siracur); 4 terrestrial moons.

I am SOOOO sorry I haven't posted any images.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   ::cry::  
I might have chance to around April.

----------

